# TCC 2/7/09 Casting Videos



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Brandon - not sure what you're handle is on here.






Newjeff - casts like a girl.  






Ryan - drawinout?:redface:- notice you're choking up on the butt. Wayne also gave you very good advice there. Not bad at all for your first time out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dipnet






Paul - didn't catch if you had a handle on here or not.






Wayne Fowlkes - I hope I can do this when I'm his age!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Chapa? - probably spelled it wrong. 






Dirtyhandslopez






Brian - didn't catch your handle either.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Some goofy basstard who can't cast...






Chuck 






Blakester


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dam sorry I missed it, noticed no video of Shooter. What'd he break the camera...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Eric






Shooter


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Dam sorry I missed it, noticed no video of Shooter. What'd he break the camera...


Nah, but he did almost break my computer. It apparently didn't like his video. Too much ugly in one spot I guess. 

*ducks and runs*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> Nah, but he did almost break my computer. It apparently didn't like his video. Too much ugly in one spot I guess.
> 
> *ducks and runs*


Dam, Shooters cast is almost as ugly as him...


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

dang, group casting therapy. I could use some of that!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

skunk king said:


> dang, group casting therapy. I could use some of that!


We'll probably have another one a few weeks. Come on down.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

basstardo said:


> We'll probably have another one a few weeks. Come on down.


heck yeah! Just let me know where an when. Mark me down as a definite maybe  Seriously, I'd love to go and the only thing holding me up now is some uncertainty in my employment.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, you got it right Terry. It's drawinout. These videos are going to help me a lot. Watching it once I can see a lot of things I'm doing wrong. We'll see you guys out there in a few weeks.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Shooter,

Does ERIC own a pair of long pants?? I think every time I see him he is in shorts no matter how cold it is!! No, I am not looking at his legs either! Man sure wish I could get some of the NC boys around here to head up there! Look like fun!!! Hope you and Eric are doing WELL!!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol man... that goofy basstard, really cant cast. haha xD 
see this is the reason why i wish i dont live in nyc
i rather be somewhere around NC/sc where its comfy almost year round.

seems like wayne has the best technique outta everyone.

i should stop talking now, i cant cast for squat. =X


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

ooeric said:


> lol man... that goofy basstard, really cant cast. haha xD


You're just jealous. I musta hit at least 35, maybe 40 yards.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Terry, thanks again for the doing the video!! Had a great time, and definitly helps with the cabin fever. 

Chuck


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

At the next one we should grill up some burgers and dogs! Then we can wash it all down with Ben's home brew!!:beer: Just joking about the drinking all Ben's home brew part.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Big shout out to Dipnet for representin the spinner!

Looks like it was a great day . . . 

5-1/2 hrs hmmmmmmm. . . .


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

WILSON said:


> Terry, thanks again for the doing the video!! Had a great time, and definitly helps with the cabin fever.
> 
> Chuck


No prob man, it definitely helps to see what you're doing. Let me know about Mt Trashmore. Sounded like fun. 



drawinout said:


> At the next one we should grill up some burgers and dogs! Then we can wash it all down with Ben's home brew!!:beer: Just joking about the drinking all Ben's home brew part.


Why not? I'll help drink it all. He ain't making it to look at! 

As for food, the wife was saying she'd fix some BBQ or something for the next one, but I ain't feeding y'all by myself.  5 bucks at the door! 



Sgt_Slough said:


> Big shout out to Dipnet for representin the spinner!
> 
> Looks like it was a great day . . .
> 
> 5-1/2 hrs hmmmmmmm. . . .


He threw a conventional too, so he ain't all bad. 

You can come down too, but only if you have cheese steaks in tow!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Even watching the video of shooters cast made me duck under the computer


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yall see he saved the best caster for last  everyone one of my cast stright down the middle and no blow ups 

Bunch of player haters 

And Dawg, if your scared just say your scared, aint no shame in this game :redface:

Moon, evertime I get Catman some pants from Goodwill he just cuts the legs right off them, he said when it gets cold he might wear long pants.

One more time,, had a great time with everyone and yes we need to set a date and make it a blow out.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great stuff guys, thanks for posting.

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Originally Posted by Sgt_Slough 
Big shout out to Dipnet for representin the spinner!

Looks like it was a great day . . . 

5-1/2 hrs hmmmmmmm. . . .


road trip!
i'm in sarge


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Dang, missed the invite, too busy messing around the shop.

Hope to catch the next one. Keep us posted.

Looks like ya all had a good time.

Mark


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Cheers for posting them Terry.
Dipnet let me throw his spinner set up. First cast with his set-up, first cast using a big conventional for prolly 4-5 years and it was as long as my conventional cast, if not a yard longer. No finger cover, no finger slice. Not saying how far for fear of embarrassment:redface: 

Help me Tommy, help me I know what I want for my birthday, casting lessons, same as I wanted last year


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

Terry thanks for the video. I hope to do this again as it is good to get out & exercise & take a brake away from my shop. I hope I can do this a few more years.
Wayne


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

im all magged and ready to go. so when is the next one?


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

Terry I want to thank you for posting the video. I hope I can still do this for a few more years. had a grate time I needed to get out of the shop & get some exercise. I posted the same message earlier but I guess some one took it off. if you decide to do this again let me know I will be there. Pall said count him in as well. grate time grate people who could ask for anything more.
Wayne


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

Oops i found it. It was on the second page. I am new to this so please excuse my stupidity. It's called a sr. Moment. If you all live long enough you will have them to. Any way thanks again for the third time
wayne


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

No problem Wayne. I'm young and I have senior moments. :redface:

Let Paul know my wife got some awesome shots of him and the kids. I can send him a link to the picture, I just need to know where to reach him.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

casting @ TCC?? which campus? when is the next one? i might be interested in embarassing myself for the sake of laughter... 

someone hit me up... 757-284-6117 (3 day weekend for the federal workers) i'm tryin' to figure out what i'm gonna do...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going to start another thread under the VA forum to get it together. The TCC campus we throw at is in Portsmouth. Right by the MMBT. Come on out. If you can't throw well, there are people there who can and can help you throw better. It's a good time. Looks like we're going to do a picnic/casting deal next time.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

someone bringing a grill?! hahaa!! i'll see ya'll there next time.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks like fun....any known distances of those casts in the videos....picked a couple, but idk how much you can judge on hangtime.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Looks like fun....any known distances of those casts in the videos....picked a couple, but idk how much you can judge on hangtime.


Blake, Chuck, Eric, and I were running neck and neck, but I managed to put one just past the trees you see, which was out around 200 yards. That was with 6 ounces though, and was only about 15-20 yards past the other guys. With 8, we were all pretty much even at around 170-185 yards I reckon. 

Some big dummy forgot to get marker flags, not saying who , so we couldn't get definitive marks. We will next time though.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Moon said:


> Shooter,
> 
> Does ERIC own a pair of long pants?? I think every time I see him he is in shorts no matter how cold it is!! No, I am not looking at his legs either! Man sure wish I could get some of the NC boys around here to head up there! Look like fun!!! Hope you and Eric are doing WELL!!


Sorry I missed this one, but only having met Eric twice, my guess is he was also wearing his green Crocs?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

lil red jeep said:


> Sorry I missed this one, but only having met Eric twice, my guess is he was also wearing his green Crocs?


HAHAHA!! Yep!


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

this might be a dumb question... but.. 

when ya'll are practicing, are you just using a weight directly attatched to the shock? or are you guys kinda simulating weight n bait with a 3way swivel or with a sinker slide with 4 or 6 and tie a 1/2 oz. lead to simulate the baid.

would what just be too dangerous?!! 

i'm just thinking about that whole helicopter affect thing... and how that might affect overall distance.

all in all i'm looking forward to the next one... i'm pretty sure i'll be there... lord knows i need the pointers.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a sinker...


----------

